# RIP Foxy



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

[URL="







[/URL]










I rehomed Foxy with my mom about 2 months after Sam and Heidi died. I had gotten Lola and Foxy was not happy to have a puppy around. I also had trouble feeling good about her. I was more bonded to Heidi and Sam and kind of held it against Foxy that they died. I know that was wrong but it changed my relationship with her. I still took care of her and wasn't mean. She really loved my mom and stepfather and they said they would take her. 

When she went to live with them she was no longer crated during the day and got to be an only dog. I had rescued Foxy from a kill shelter and 5 weeks later she gave birth to 5 puppies. She got to be totally free her last year and a half.

This weekend she started struggling to breathe. She went to the emergency vet and was diagnosed with end stage lung cancer. She was put down this morning. Foxy was a sweet dog who loved to have her belly rubbed. Even though I couldn't keep her, I loved her. Bye sweet Fox.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry Kathy. It's turning out to be a bad year for our pups so far. I'm glad Foxy got to live out her last days exactly as she would have wished. RIP sweet little pup.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Run free, Foxy.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I remember Foxy's story. I hope you still don't feel bad for not bonding with her. She had a sweet face, I can see where the name came from. How old was she? Rest in Peace, little girl.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Kathy, I'm so deeply sorry for your family's loss of foxy.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Kathy I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww im so so sorry! she was a lovely girl who obviously had wonderul last days spent with people who loved her and cared about her. RIP dear Foxy


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Yes I remember Foxy's story. I hope you still don't feel bad for not bonding with her. She had a sweet face, I can see where the name came from. How old was she? Rest in Peace, little girl.



Thanks Tiffany. No I have accepted the fact that you can't control who you bond with be it people or animals. My stepfather especially bonded with her and he and my mom are both taking losing her hard. The ground is frozen here so I don't know if he was able to bury here yesterday or not. I took her and had her put to sleep and was with her until the end. She had to have 2 sedation shots because she was struggling so hard to breathe that she couldn't relax to let it take effect.

I had to call a vet that I have never used before because my regular vet is getting old and cutting back his hours. He apparently doesn't do emergency calls anymore. On the plus side I really liked this vet and am going to start using their practice. They strive to keep prices reasonable and I can get blood work done for around $70. Buster is due for his rabies shot ths month so he gets to try them first.

I am not totally sure about her age since she was a pound dog. They said she was 3-4 when we got her so she would have been between 8-10 years old.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace Foxy. Yes it is sometimes hard as one doesn't always bond as hard with some. I hope your mother and stepfather will be ok.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I am saddened by your loss. My sincere condolences.

Wishing you & yours peace at this difficult time....


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry for you loss  Sending positive vibes you and your family's way.


----------

